# Need help with my PT24/7 PRO .45



## rmglock22 (Aug 22, 2007)

Gud day!
i bought here in the philippines my PT24/7 PRO last year and fired only 250rounds FMJ bullets. my only issue is failure to eject during manual operation. also, bullets into it has scratches. is it a problem with the ejector or the mags? will somebody help me with this? will somebody give me advise or info about it?


----------



## Flashbang (Sep 11, 2006)

As you aren't getting many replies here... try here:

http://www.taurusarmed.net


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Over at the other forum, someone else mentioned the same thing. Because it only happened when manually cycled, it was determined that the slide required more energy than it was being given, manually. 
There was no mention of any scratches.


----------

